# Meerforellen rund um Flensburg



## bmt_hethske (6. Februar 2006)

Hi Leute, 
ICh bräuchte dringend mal ein paar Tipps, was das Meerforellenfische angeht. Ich fische sowohl mit Fliege als auch mit Spinnrute auf Meerforelle, mir fehlen hier in FL jedoch noch ein paar gute Stellen. Wird momentan überhaupt was gefangen?

Hab öfters Watfischer in Wassersleben gesehen, lohnt es sich da?

Welche Stellen, sie nicht allzuweit weg sind, sind lohnenswert?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## Truttafriend (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Soll ich das nicht mal in Mefo-Forum verschieben?

Da bekommst du bestimmt gute Antworten#h


----------



## bmt_hethske (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Ja, verschied mal ruhig, hatte vergessen dass es da ein eigenes Forum gibt.


----------



## Nordangler (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Schau mal in die aktuelle Blinker. Dort stehen einige gute Stellen rund um Flensburg.  ;-(

Sven


----------



## Medo (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

rund um flensburg gibt es quasi keine schlechten stellen...

und wenn du dann noch richtung karikaturenland fährst machst meinst garnichts falsch!

also ran, egal wo und fischen...


----------



## Blex (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*



> Schau mal in die aktuelle Blinker. Dort stehen einige gute Stellen rund um Flensburg.


Jepp - da haste ne gute Auswahl! :g


----------



## bmt_hethske (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Ich werde es nachher mal in Wassersleben versuchen, habe dort des öfteren Angler stehen sehen. Bin trotzdem für andere Stelle dankbar. Werde heute Abend berichten, wie es war.


----------



## bmt_hethske (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Komme gerade aus Wassersleben. Habe nichts gefangen, hab auch nur 2 std gefischt. Ein Kollege den ich im Wasser getroffen habe, hatte im Laufe des Nachmittages 5 stck, davon eine von 60cm, die jedoch noch gefärbt war und zurückgesetzt wurden, sowie 2 andere, beide untermaßig.

Morgen werde ich es dann nochmal probieren, nachdem ich mir andere Blinker gekauft habe...


----------



## HAL9000 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Hallo bmt hethske,
sach mal,wo in Wassersleben standest du denn bzw der andere Angler?
Eher rechts vom Seglerhafen richtung Ostseebad oder rechts vom Hotel.
Zur Infoer komplette Strand direkt in Wassersleben ist bis zur Steinmole vorm Hotel,wegen dem Krusaueinlauf,ganzjährig geschont.
Gruß aus FL


----------



## HAL9000 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

..."links" vom Hotel.....


----------



## bmt_hethske (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Dass der ganze Strand geschont ist, musste ich auch heute feststellen, nachdem die Ranger meinen Fischereischein kontrolliert haben. Ich stand rechts vom Hotel, also direkt am Seglerhafen (Richtung Ostseebad). Hatte selbst aber nur ein paar Zupfer.


----------



## bmt_hethske (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

War gerade nochmal los...und wieder nichts.

Denke, dass man nicht zu spät Nachmittags fischen sollte.
Werde morgen nochmal los gehen und wenn dann auch nichts beisst, warte ich noch ne weile.

Hat sonst wer in FL was gefangen?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

moin moin....
wir sind am vergangenen samstag vor kollund(ochseninseln)gewesen nat mit boot und wollten auf mefos schleppen!das ergebnis konnte sich sehen lassen auch wenn es keine mefos gab.--5 schöne dorsche zwischen 62 und 77cm!!
das war der erste versuch mit dipsy-divern ohne downrigger, die dinger sind echt super.die dorsche hatten sich mit kleinen unserer meinung nach aalquappen den magen voll geschlagen.
beim nächsten versuch werden wir also kleinere köder verwenden, dann schaut es sicher besser aus mit der anzahl der fische.
trotz alle dem ein schöner (kalter) wintertag auf der Fl-Förde(mein hausgewässer)!!

wir sehen uns am 18.3 zum Mefotreffen!!!!!!!!


----------



## bmt_hethske (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Heute ging absolut gar nichts: NIcht einen Biss konnte ich verzeichnen. Auch sonst waren keine Angler zu sehen und der Wind machte einem ganz schön zu schaffen. Ist wohl noch zu kalt. Eine tote Forelle lag am Strand, wurde wohl verangelt.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*



			
				ostseeangler27 schrieb:
			
		

> wir sehen uns am 18.3 zum Mefotreffen!!!!!!!!



jou , da bin ich auch dabei !!!!
meine letzten (und auch ersten) Schleppversuche sahen ähnlich aus ...
schöne fette Dorsche, aber nix silbernes ....
wird Zeit es wieder mal zu probieren ... :m
spätestens am 18.03. #6


----------



## ostseeangler27 (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

|kopfkrat nee denke vorher nochmal ,wir dachten so am 25.2 oder 26.2 selbe stelle!!!mal schauen was das wetter sagt!!!:m freue mich total drauf mal leutz ausm board zu treffen!!!!#h


----------



## küstenfan (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

moin zusammen #h ,

auf der flucht vor'm westfälischen karneval werde ich vom 24.27.02. ebenfalls den bereich flensburger förde mit spinn- und fliegenrute unsicher machen.
vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust mit auf die pirsch zu gehen #6 ?! 

tl
markus


----------



## HD4ever (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

ich werd die Zeit über mal Richtung Fehmarn trailern ... mal schauen was da so geht ;-)


----------



## DerDuke (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*



			
				küstenfan schrieb:
			
		

> moin zusammen #h ,
> 
> auf der flucht vor'm westfälischen karneval werde ich vom 24.27.02. ebenfalls den bereich flensburger förde mit spinn- und fliegenrute unsicher machen.
> vielleicht hat ja noch jemand lust mit auf die pirsch zu gehen #6 ?!
> ...



Hi Küstenfan,

ich werde auf der Flucht vor der Fuldaer Fastnacht wahrscheinlich von 25. bis 28.02 den Bereich Eckernförde bis Flensburg mit der Spinnrute unsicher machen. Vielleicht sehen wir uns, ich bin mit meiner mobilen "Angelhütte" eigentlich gut zu erkennen und habe einen Boardie-Aufkleber drauf.|wavey:


----------



## küstenfan (18. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

@ duke

ich bin sehr wahrscheinlich im bereich bockholmwik/glücksburg unterwegs, je nach wetterlage geht's auch rüber richtung alsen. 

vielleicht laufen wir uns ja über den weg :m ! 

tl
markus


----------



## ostseeangler27 (19. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

wir werden im bereich kollund jagen gehen....


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

is grad ne schöne mefo aus der fl-förde gekommen!! 10 pfund! siehe stratseite!!


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Jo hab ich auch schon gesehen.
Schönes Ding fast dat Gleiche wie meine, die ich im Januar in Eckernförde gefangen habe.
Schönes Tier


----------



## DS-Angelsport (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Schöner Fisch und Top-Aktuell
Ist heute bei uns gemeldet worden.
Hat man auch nicht alle Tage.
Doch vieleicht können wir ja beim 2. Flensburger Meerforellen-Treffen diese 
Marke Knacken 


Wir freuen uns schon drauf.

Gruß

DS Angelsport - Center aus Flensburg

www.dsangelsport.de

www.meerforellenblinker.de


----------



## Mepps (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*



			
				DS-Angelsport schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Fisch und Top-Aktuell
> Ist heute bei uns gemeldet worden.
> Hat man auch nicht alle Tage.
> Doch vieleicht können wir ja beim 2. Flensburger Meerforellen-Treffen diese
> ...


 
hmm wird schwer


----------



## Pattex (21. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

@ DS-Angelsport
Bei diesem Fischen wäre ich gerne dabei.
Mal sehen ob ich Zeit habe.


----------



## Fischbox (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*



			
				DS-Angelsport schrieb:
			
		

> Schöner Fisch und Top-Aktuell
> Ist heute bei uns gemeldet worden.
> Hat man auch nicht alle Tage.
> Doch vieleicht können wir ja beim 2. Flensburger Meerforellen-Treffen diese
> ...



Das ist in der Tat ein total genial schöner Fisch:l #6 . Glückwunsch und Petri an den Fänger Beim Mefo-Treff wäre ich auch gerne mit dabei. Mal sehen ob ich das zeitlich hinbekomme. Auf jeden Fall muß ich bald wieder anne Küste sonst gehe ich vor Umzugs-und Arbeitstress und vor allen Dingen Küstenentzug noch zu Grunde.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*



			
				HD4ever schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd die Zeit über mal Richtung Fehmarn trailern ... mal schauen was da so geht ;-)



verdammich !!!!
am We ne gute 4-5 aus O angesagt für Fehmarn .....
also werd ich am 25. wohl doch mal wieder in der FL Förde zu finden sein ...
mal schauen wen man da so trifft aufm Wasser.... #h


----------



## dat_geit (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Möänsch Jörch,
nu mal nicht so wehleidig:c|supergri.

Biste deine Gehhilfen schon wieder los, oder warum machste hier schon wieder große Pläne????

Aber nicht gleich die 10Pfund Marke knacken:q#6!!!!


----------



## HD4ever (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*



			
				dat_geit schrieb:
			
		

> Aber nicht gleich die 10Pfund Marke knacken:q#6!!!!



werde mich bemühen !!!  :m #6
aber würde mich auch mit ein paar Pfund weniger durchaus zufrieden geben !
jo - keine Krücken mehr ... zwar eingeschrämkt noch - aber was macht man nicht so alles ... |bla:


----------



## Acipenser (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Erstmals herzliches Petri zu der wunderschönen MeFo. Da träumen wir doch alle von.

Herzhaftes Petri und tight lines an alle, die in den nächsten Tagen ihr Glück versuchen, bitte postet hier Eure Erfolge.

Gute Stellen zum MeFo fischen waren meine ich in irgendeinem K&K Heft beschrieben, ich suche nachher mal die Ausgabe raus.

Petri

Acipenser


----------



## Acipenser (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

hab meine Sammlung K&K und R&R durchforstet, aber besagten Artikel nicht gefunden. Mir fallen spontan Holnis und Langballigau ein...

Petri

Acipenser


----------



## donlotis (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meerforellen rund um Flensburg*

Hallo,

guggst Du mal hier:

http://www.fangster.dk/default.asp?mode=vis&menu=Forside&ID=37725


Gruß donlotis


----------

